# EMBERTONE - Our next 6 instruments... <3



## Embertone (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi guys!! We've been busy little bees over the last few months- check out what's in the Ember queue:







Happy times and summer smiles,

Alex and Jon


----------



## artinro (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Looks great Gents! 

Are these "in order of release time" or just the next 6 in no particular order?

By the way, I definitely need a good "WTF?" with a nice tone. Hopefully you've sampled it quite deeply :wink: 

Cheers!


----------



## paulmatthew (Jul 30, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

I'll be looking for the Native Winds and newly revamped Blakus Cello. Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Jul 31, 2013)

Curious to hear the 'WTF'  Fingers crossed, Alex and Jon! Cheers to all the other talented people who contributed!


----------



## Kralc (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Man, I cannot wait for that cello... o[])


----------



## oxo (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

i apply as a beta-tester for wtf ~o)


----------



## Ellywu2 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Shut up and take my money


----------



## RasmusFors (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

I really hope wtf? is a sampled unicorn. Anything but that will make me disappointed


----------



## Walid F. (Jul 31, 2013)

trombooooooooooooooone!? o=<


----------



## Ganvai (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey. This post is great. 

Now I can prepare my girlfriend for all the things I will spend my money on in the next months. 
:mrgreen:


----------



## techeverlasting (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

I've yet to hear a sampled WTF with believable vibrato, but I'm sure you guys can pull it off. :mrgreen:


----------



## james7275 (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Sounds good guys!

What's the ETA on these? Price wise, are we talking no brainer territory on up to a $100?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*



james7275 @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> Sounds good guys!
> 
> What's the ETA on these? Price wise, are we talking no brainer territory on up to a $100?



Cello is coming together really well, hoping to release in a month or so... Will update with more info soon. Thanks for the support all!

-Alex


----------



## BenG (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Very cool! Lots to look forward to!


----------



## MA-Simon (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Somehow, all of them are interesting to me! Dang. ^^°


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Unfortunatly it seems I am in for all of them... :shock: :?


----------



## Consona (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Embertone Bassoon?



When?


----------



## Embertone (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*



Consona @ Wed Jul 31 said:


> Embertone Bassoon?
> 
> 
> 
> When?



Hey Consona - the bassoon is sounding great, we are currently phase aligning files for smooooth dynamic crossfades. A lot is still up in the air but we hope to have an audio demo out within 2 weeks, and have the instrument released within 6-8 weeks. 

Thanks!

-Alex


----------



## tmm (Jul 31, 2013)

Haha, a clarinet and a bassoon, eh?

I'm most interested in the Erhu, I've wanted to get one (sampled) for a bit, and I'm sure you'll do it justice. That, and the aforementioned woodwinds.

The WTF? Maybe a cousin to the Atmoraffe?


----------



## snowleopard (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll take one WFT please.


----------



## Consona (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*



Embertone @ Thu Aug 01 said:


> Hey Consona - the bassoon is sounding great, we are currently phase aligning files for smooooth dynamic crossfades. A lot is still up in the air but we hope to have an audio demo out within 2 weeks, and have the instrument released within 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Alex


Thank you for info! And it is great you are making more exotic bowed instruments too. Cheers!


----------



## williemyers (Aug 1, 2013)

Alex/John, are you able to let us know what instruments will be contained in the "Native Winds" package?


----------



## Embertone (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Sure thing - we are starting with a Native American "soprano" flute - and going from there. So the first release will be just the soprano!

-Alex


----------



## quantum7 (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Excited about the Blakus Cello! :D


----------



## handz (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Cool, who is behind the cinerella bassoon?


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Aug 1, 2013)

Maybe WTF is that Charlie Brown Teacher Voice. :D

Like this one: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss2hULhXf04


----------



## Embertone (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Damn, that's a fun idea! Close, but not quite... Maybe we'll make a contest? Those who can guess what it is will get some kind of perk... 

hmmmmmmmm :mrgreen: 

Alex


----------



## Raindog (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Maybe I' m confused or causing confusion now but you had a Viola as part of a giveaway for people who donated to vi-control. I can't find it in your instrument list. Is it an instrument of it's own, a planned project or some derivation of your violin samples (which I don't believe) nearly everyone hates violas but I like them to complement the string trio. How about the availability?
Thanks for your response
Best regards
Raindog


----------



## Neifion (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Will Native Winds include "native" instruments from other countries? For example, like I mentioned in the Chang Erhu thread, a Dizi flute would be REALLY cool! :mrgreen:


----------



## Ganvai (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*



Raindog @ 1st August 2013 said:


> nearly everyone hates violas





I love Violas. I use the Embertone Viola more than the friedlander cause it doesn't sound so thin ^^ 

I really was hoppin for a full viola instrument, alhough the vi-viola is very good for a free instrument.

But, yeah, now I know the Erhu will come and this really seems more important to me


----------



## VSTBuzz (Aug 2, 2013)

*Re: Our next 6 instruments... from your friends at Embertone <3*

Looking forward to seeing these new instruments!


----------



## Embertone (Aug 2, 2013)

Raindog- the VI-C Viola was a totally separate project from our upcoming FULL viola... we are heading into the studio later this month with our violist to get crackin' with that... (he was also the violist who performed the samples for the VI-C exclusive!)

It's going to be a super exciting instrument, and I absolutely can't wait to dig into those samples... once they exist 8)


----------



## Walid F. (Aug 2, 2013)

that's like my next present for myself. your viola. i'm already having tons of useage with the freebie, can't even imagine the full!

W


----------



## JasonMorin (Aug 2, 2013)

Looking foward for the Blakus Cello and.........that WTF is intriguing

Cheers!!!!


----------



## synthnut (Aug 7, 2013)

There are a small handful of companies that can put out just about anything, and I just KNOW that it's going to be good !!.....Embertone is on the top of this list ......I for one look forward to ANYTHING you guys put out !!.... Sincerely, Jim


----------



## Embertone (Aug 9, 2013)

Appreciate that! More info on the Blakus cello is forthcoming.... 

-Alex


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 28, 2017)

Embertone said:


> ... the bassoon is sounding great, we are currently phase aligning files for smooooth dynamic crossfades. A lot is still up in the air but we hope to have an audio demo out within 2 weeks, and have the instrument released within 6-8 weeks.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Alex


Is this still (four years later) in the works? Thanks in advance!


----------



## rottoy (Nov 28, 2017)

rrichard63 said:


> Is this still (four years later) in the works? Thanks in advance!


Holy shizzle, didn't even know that was in the works at the time. Now I'm curious.


----------



## midiman (Nov 28, 2017)

Embertone said:


> Hi guys!! We've been busy little bees over the last few months- check out what's in the Ember queue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are the instruments? I only see


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 28, 2017)

midiman said:


> What are the instruments? I only see


This post is from 2013, they were Blakus Cello, etc.


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 28, 2017)

Zhao Shen said:


> This post is from 2013, they were Blakus Cello, etc.


I don't remember all six, but I do remember Blakus Cello, Chang Erhu and Popelka Bassoon.


----------



## Embertone (Nov 28, 2017)

The Bassoon, sigh. We have the samples for it -- but because of the steep learning curve with phase locking, we made a couple of bad passes on them. We still intend to revisit them though!

Native Winds, we probably won't be picking that one up anytime soon. Sigh!


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 29, 2017)

Embertone said:


> The Bassoon, sigh. We have the samples for it -- but because of the steep learning curve with phase locking, we made a couple of bad passes on them. We still intend to revisit them though!
> 
> Native Winds, we probably won't be picking that one up anytime soon. Sigh!


Thank you for the update.


----------



## robh (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm guessing that WTF = JBV.


----------



## ysnyvz (Nov 29, 2017)

robh said:


> I'm guessing that WTF = JBV.


mouth trumpet


----------



## Embertone (Nov 29, 2017)

ysnyvz said:


> mouth trumpet


CORRECT

JBV wasn't in view at that point, but it's a whole different kind of WTF!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Nov 29, 2017)

So, are we getting a Cello with the same technology and expression of JBV? wink wink


----------



## LinusW (Nov 29, 2017)

I’d rather have a solo flute+piccolo with the same expression and easiness as JBV first. Then oboe and bassoon.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 29, 2017)

LinusW said:


> I’d rather have a solo flute+piccolo with the same expression and easiness as JBV first. Then oboe and bassoon.


And then solo horn ... one can dream. OK a mouth horn will do.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 30, 2017)

Pablocrespo said:


> So, are we getting a Cello with the same technology and expression of JBV? wink wink


No, firstly we are getting the loooong awaited updates for the older SoloString products....


----------



## ism (Nov 30, 2017)

HardyP said:


> No, firstly we are getting the loooong awaited updates for the older SoloString products....



The Leonid Bass is amazing, an upgrade of the Cello to that level would no small thing.


----------



## galactic orange (Nov 30, 2017)

ism said:


> The Leonid Bass is amazing, an upgrade of the Cello to that level would no small thing.


No kidding. I went to buy Blakus Cello and ended up getting Leonid Bass as well. Both are beautiful instruments. I eagerly await the cello updates!

(I'll eventually get the viola and violin too, but I've got the JBV so that'll do me for now.)


----------



## Sovereign (Dec 1, 2017)

Embertone said:


> CORRECT
> 
> JBV wasn't in view at that point, but it's a whole different kind of WTF!


Will the other string products get Komplete Kontrol support with the update like JBV?


----------



## Embertone (Dec 1, 2017)

Yes! NKS functionality in the works


----------

